# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Antaret e forumit shqipetar nga Kosova !

## altruisti_ek84

*Hapa ket tem qe te postojne te gjith ata antar te keti forumi qe jan nga Kosova, Jetojne ne Kosove ose jetojne jasht vendit por kan origjin Kosovare dhe jan anetar te keti forumi.

Une personalisht jam shqipetar nga Kosova, konkretisht nga qyteti i bukur i Prizrenit.*

----------


## hajla

Une jam Kosovare-shqiptare..perndryshe quhem Rugovase.... :buzeqeshje: 
Ps.(beje kualicion) me qytetin e bukur-PEJA..hahahaha
.....edhe se fatkeqsishte jetoja shum large tyre,(por mallin dhe dashurin) gjithnje mbaj per to..!

Jufalemnderit juve per temen e qelluar...cdo te mire

Hajla Rugovase

----------


## edona

shqiptare nga qyteti ma i bukur ne bote prizreni

----------


## kat_Til

shqiptar dhe kosovar nga nje qytet i vogel[viti]por mjaft i bukur

----------


## strange

Hajde një përshëndetje për ju nga Kosova.  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe unë i Kosovës jam. Nga qyteti i Prizrenit përkatësisht Opoja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## titi-a

Jam shqiptar i kosoves nga aty ku rrah zemra e shqiptarve 
*MITROVICA*

----------


## gjilan55

duke mos e ber nje ndarje te shqiptarve nga ajo se ku banojn un jam shqiptar gjilanas.i pershendes te gjith pa marr parasysh se ku jan lind apo ku jetojn.

----------


## Selami2006

Nga Koretini

----------


## x_person9

hë Prizrenalit e paskan zaptu forumin  hahahahaha

edhe un nga Prizreni

----------


## Earta

Edhe nje kosovare e keni ksajde :Lulja3:

----------


## alibaba

Drenicak..

----------


## brigada138

Edhe une jam   opojali   i rame ne sheher ,dmth Prizren.Momentalisht jetoj dhe veproj ne zvicer,pra ju pershendes te gjitheve  nga Prizreni  dhe nga Kosova  dhe me shume knaqesi kisha organizu  ni takim ne Prizren me gjithe anetaret nga prizreni ,

----------


## strange

Hahahha i ram ne sheher hahah. Ma shume opojali paska ketu se sa Prizrenali  :buzeqeshje:  S'na e the nga je saktesisht nga Opoja   :buzeqeshje:  Te pershendes ty dhe te gjithe Shqiptaret e Kosoves  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zenusi

Nuk ka lidhje se prej nga jemi, mbi të gjitha jemi gjak shqiptari, dhe i takojmë një tungu.
Nuk është mirë të bëjm ndasi, sepse edhe ashtu jemi të ndarë në shumë shtete.
Ju përshendes të gjithëve kudo qofëshi.
Rrofshi dhe u shtofshi.
Tung

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Nuk ka lidhje se prej nga jemi, mbi të gjitha jemi gjak shqiptari, dhe i takojmë një tungu.
> Nuk është mirë të bëjm ndasi, sepse edhe ashtu jemi të ndarë në shumë shtete.
> Ju përshendes të gjithëve kudo qofëshi.
> Rrofshi dhe u shtofshi.
> Tung


Nuk po bejm ndar thjesht per kuriozitet, pun statistikash. Nuk ka asgje te keqe te tregohen sa jan Kosovar.

----------


## this is me

Kosovare , Drenicake momentalisht jetoj ne Prishtine por nganjehere around in Europe !!!!

----------


## brigada138

> Hahahha i ram ne sheher hahah. Ma shume opojali paska ketu se sa Prizrenali  S'na e the nga je saktesisht nga Opoja   Te pershendes ty dhe te gjithe Shqiptaret e Kosoves


e ke ne pv

----------


## zenusi

Mirë qenka, nëse kërkoni ndonjë statistikë.
Jam nga Prizreni.
Përshendetje të gjithëve.

----------


## RINAA

Edhe Un jam kosovare jam nga Vitia.

Tung kaloni mir te gjith

Rrespekt.........

----------


## YlliRiaN

edhe une jam nga kosova ose me mire me thene nga G-LAND :buzeqeshje: (Gjilan)

edhe po e shoh se paska majf nga regjioni i Gjilanit
ka edhe te tjere nga regjioni i Gjilanit?

----------

